# Take week off yes or no?



## Mkpaint (Dec 12, 2011)

Ok been training non stop for 1yr find myself dragging ass thinking of taking a week off from lifting and do just cardio. Any opinions? Or go real light high reps or just man up and press on.


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 12, 2011)

It's always good to take a break every once in awhile.


----------



## rbmedic75 (Dec 12, 2011)

most everyone i have seen post on here about rest say to deload and take a week off every 8-12 weeks.  So after a year if you have had no weeks off, I would say its time.


----------



## ebn2002 (Dec 12, 2011)

I would definitely take time off, I would even say you should start taking a lot more time off.  Everybody is different, but a week off every 2 or 3 months is pretty standard.  I bet you get bigger and stronger quicker if you start taking breaks and de-loading the way you should.

I heard it described this way once.  workout out is like rubbing sandpaper on your hand.  at first it will get cut, but then it will heal and the callouses will make your hand stronger, so the next time you can rub the sandpaper harder.  But if you don't let those scabs heal and rub your hand with the sandpaper again TOO SOON you just re-opened the cut and didn't get the benefit of the tissue repairing and getting stronger.  It was maybe Mentzer or Yates that said that.


----------



## wisco (Dec 12, 2011)

If you're dragging ass real bad take the day off, if that doesn't do it take a second day off. No need to schedule a week break.


----------



## CG (Dec 12, 2011)

Personally I am a huge fan of taking time off. Sometimes personal life demands it, other times the body demands it. Do not be afraid to let your body rest. Just don't fall off the diet, and don't forget what you've been working for. I know all too well that the necessary week off can easily turn into 2 or 3, and really set you back


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 12, 2011)

really considering week off and just hitting some cardio. let my shoulders and other aches and pains heal. how should i keep my diet? below maint. a little and keep protien up?


----------



## Cork (Dec 12, 2011)

Keep gym sessions easy.  A deload is 50-60% effort at most.  Adjust your diet to account for the lack of calorie expenditure.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 12, 2011)

you build muscle in the kitchen and in the bed. all youre doing in the gym is breaking down muscle fibers so later your body will over compensate when repairing itself. 

Take the week off. You wont be happy because you wont be releasing the endorphins youre used to. But your body will thank you. If need be, swim. You know, just so you dont feel lazy.


----------



## gearin up (Dec 12, 2011)

time off is anabolic. You need to take a couple of weeks off a year for total repair. Personally I take a week sometimes 2 of before each bulk in case I starved my body too much during cut. so 3- 4 weeks off a year for me. Keep doing cardio and eat right.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, You gotta learn to listen to your body. It's telling you it wants a rest by not being ready to put out a 100%. Rest, bbing is a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## Bonesaw (Dec 12, 2011)

some one asks this every so often and everyone always says yes take some time off.  I like to do a week off every 3-4 months.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh ya you need a break.Its good to take a break every 8 12 weeks.You will be more revived and fresh.You will shock your system when you come back.


----------



## TooOld (Dec 12, 2011)

I never take breaks unless I'm hurt or over-trained which is rare. I do deload when cycling through my periodization schedule though.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Tomorrow will be two weeks that I haven't been in the gym. I pulled a muscle and decided to take 2 weeks off to let it repair. Probably not a bad idea after a 20wk cycle also. 

Just keep up with your diet and you will be fine. Probably grow a little too.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Dec 12, 2011)

I've been taking a week off every eight weeks in the gym for the past three years and I've never felt better.  You're way overdue for a week off, even from cardio.


----------



## GFR (Dec 12, 2011)

After one full year? You should take 2 or 3 weeks off.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2011)

^ this. Fuck deloading, you need at least a fortnight off all exercise. Eat some food, chill out. If you absolutely have to do something just stretch every major muscle and do some foam rolling every day.

I've always had great results deloading for a week (halve volume and weight) every 4-6 weeks, and taking a full week off every now and again. Hell, i did 5/3/1 for 9 months and took a full week off every 4th week. Got fantastic results.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 13, 2011)

I program off weeks into my training every 10 or so weeks. Sometimes they come sooner, very rarely later. Trained DC for quite a few years, always trained 8 weeks as heavy as possible then took a cruise week. Did 3 light cardio sessions during that week but that's it. Loosened the diet just a touch and after a week was ready to go.


----------



## premo (Dec 15, 2011)

something that i am learning after all these years is to listen to my body as im starting to pick up injuries as i get older - one thing i reccomend if you are gonna take a 4 5 days or a week off get a sports or a deep tissue masssage - your body will feel like its been beaten up for a few days but its great to get the blood flowing round the muscles and helps repair and recoup


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 15, 2011)

Recently, I decided to deload for a full week instead of taking a full week off. I'm also in the middle of precontest training, so that's out of the question. I'd say do a deload, but try this :

After about 6-8 weeks of complete training, take your final week and complete only 60% of your original totals. Cut off your sets by one or two. For example, for a heavy compound, instead of doing 5x5, I'd do 3x5 and cut one or two reps off on the last set. For an assistance exercise, like a 3x6-8 or 4x8-10 scheme, I would only do 2-3 sets respectively, of the bare minimum required to do the set. The thinking is that you want to do more, but wont aka Wendler's way.

I did this strictly as an experiment and started back a bit slowly the first week back (completely refreshed); on my first week back, I subtracted only 10% from my _original _totals and the second week I only subtracted 5% from the original totals. now, the weights I used originally before my deload week are a piece of cake. 

After my March contest, I will take a full week off, but I have found that this way revitalizes my mental health and completely restores any nagging injuries. 

One other piece of advice; make full use of a roller. it helps a lot!

PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## njc (Dec 15, 2011)

One week is not enough.  Take 3 at least


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 15, 2011)

njc said:


> One week is not enough.  Take 3 at least



Really? Why?


----------



## jagbender (Dec 15, 2011)

MK  I am taking off a week from lifting this week and possibly longer.  I have been dragging too.     I am still hitting cardio walking or trike, almost daily.   

Both of us have been hitting the cut for a LONG time.  I am taking more time off previously.  Listen yo your body.  When you are dragging butt it is time to let off.  
I am Pre dieting a bit for the Christmas feasting!    Going LC and cardio till Christmas 


Good luck Bro


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 15, 2011)

Mkpaint said:


> Ok been training non stop for 1yr find myself dragging ass thinking of taking a week off from lifting and do just cardio. Any opinions? Or go real light high reps or just man up and press on.



take a break its only 1 week listen to your body


----------



## Ripped Manlet (Dec 15, 2011)

Taking next week off thanks to this thread. Really needed a break. Been over 6 months without a break. Usually I try and take some time off, just got away from me


----------



## Mkpaint (Dec 15, 2011)

well so far i have more energy and shoulders are feeling better hope my forearm and bicep heal up from the pull while doing hammer curls. if not will still hit the gym next week just take it easy on that arm till it heals. still tough not being at gym but it is only a week.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 15, 2011)

I took a week off the gym and came back stronger.  

Personal best before time off from the gym in squats was 365 x 5, came back and had the mental confidence to attempt 405.  Smashed it twice ass to grass.  

Time off brings you back stronger.  It means an extra hour to sleep in, more time to rebuild muscles.


----------



## premo (Dec 16, 2011)

does any one else here have deep tisue massages? im telling you man try it and you feel alot better and it can help prevent injury also in the future


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 16, 2011)

premo said:


> does any one else here have deep tisue massages? im telling you man try it and you feel alot better and it can help prevent injury also in the future



I get it every 8 weeks.


----------



## Powermaster (Dec 16, 2011)

Deloading vs time off. I'm on gear and my diet is where it needs to be so this is why i don't feel the need for a total layoff for myself personally. If i miss a day I'm chomping at the bit to get back in the gym. If i take a week off I'm two steps back from where I left off in training. Natty's or those on some linear progression scheme I'd guess it's a different story.


----------

